# Hanging up my Hapkido Dobok



## matt.m (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys,

Beyond the leg brace issue, (1) on each leg I also have a bad and fragile back.  I found out just how fragile it is recently.  This has brought me to the conclusion and hard decision that I will stick with Tae Kwon Do exclusively.

I was in a helicopter crash while on active duty and it never healed correctly.  I would continue hapkido, however I want to do the art justice.  I do not feel I could do that with conditions as they are.

Take care and hoshin,

Matt


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2006)

Those who can DO...Don't sell yourself short my friend..I see SO many individuals who are without injury and STILL cannot do justice to their art...You of course will follow where your spirit leads..I hope you stay active in some aspect of your beloved art..My 2 cents for what its worth..


----------



## matt.m (Aug 22, 2006)

I will still do the cane, 25 wrist and 25 clothes.  However the ones that throw, I will stay away from.  Due to the shortening of cirriculum I believe it best to end the journey.  I will still do a little for a little is all I am truly able to do.  Thank you Drac, your kind words were nice to read.


----------



## Drac (Aug 22, 2006)

You are more than welcome my friend..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Matt.  I know how an old injury while on active duty can affect you.  Just went through my second hip/pelvis surgery a few months ago.  It bites.  

Best of wishes,

Jeff


----------



## zDom (Aug 22, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> Beyond the leg brace issue, (1) on each leg I also have a bad and fragile back.  I found out just how fragile it is recently.  This has brought me to the conclusion and hard decision that I will stick with Tae Kwon Do exclusively.
> 
> ...



Aw, sorry to hear that, Matt 

Did you tell your dad yet? (His father is my HKD instructor, btw)

I'd prefer to hear you say something like, "I'm taking a sabbatical from HKD while I rehabilitate my injuries and work on TKD, but hope to return to HKD and finish what I started as soon as I can."

As for me, I'll still keep hope that you get that knee surgery and are able to do Hapkido again someday. As far as back problems, we both know several master ranked martial artists who rehab'd their back problems with abdominal exercise.

Hang in there, Matt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 22, 2006)

Hang in there Matt.  We are always here to help if we can.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 22, 2006)

Matt maybe in time you will be able to do both again. How is your dad taking the news about stopping Hapkido?
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2006)

Man we're a beat up group.  Sorry, couldn't resist :asian: 

A back injury got me into Tai Chi, but that is just one injury in the list.

You have to do what you feel is best for you and you never know some time off may give you the time to recover. And if you can manage TDK your doing fine and I have no doubt you do HKD justice.

I did Tai Chi for a year and then I got back into harder styles for a bit, before deciding I wanted to focus on Tai Chi.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with Xue Sheng - you have to do what is right for you at this time.  Since your father is your instructor, I'm sure your instructor knows what's going on with your injuries and your training.  As hard as it is to leave, no one - and I'm sure your father least of all - wants you to further injure yourself in your attempts to train further in Hapkido.  Good luck in TKD, and hopefully you will continue to rehabilitate your back and be able to come back some day, if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Aug 22, 2006)

Breakfalls are not the end all /  be all for Hapkido. There are lots of older Hapkidoin that can't take the falls any longer, but that dosen't and shouldn't stop them from training. Understanding and perfecting the entry levels to the techniques is what's important, along with positioning your body. One does not have to perform the full throwing of the partner to understand what's expected in the technique. In fact, learning and FEELING the threshold of resistance in my opinion is more important than allowing your partner or yourself, to stay ahead in motion and complete the fall. After all, the person that you will be using these techniques on in the street will not have the advantage of knowing what's coming and therefor being able to stay ahead / go with the application. In real life, something is going to break very quickly and they will not look athletic in the process. Just a little food for thought.........


----------



## matt.m (Aug 22, 2006)

zDom said:
			
		

> Aw, sorry to hear that, Matt
> 
> Did you tell your dad yet? (His father is my HKD instructor, btw)
> 
> ...


 
You know Scott, I like your answer btw.  Hey just to let you guys know....Scott here had the nickname dominator for a long time, very good in ring sparring skills.  He is a fabulous martial artist in my most sincere opinion.

He holds a 2nd dan tae kwon do and holds his red belt at my pops school.  One of the most helpful lower ranking dans that never once had the "I got my blackbelt" ego trip that seems to occur when someone first gets the promotion once in a while.


I talked to GM Hildebrand and he used the word sabbatical as well my friend.


----------



## howard (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Matt, I'm really sorry to hear this.

Most of us can't even imagine what it would be like to be in a helicopter crash.

Perhaps some time off, and maybe some physical therapy, chiropractic care or something similar would allow you to return to the art you clearly love.

At least you're prudent and disciplined enough to take a step back because you realize that you may be running the risk of doing yourself long-term harm.

I wish the best to you, and hope that you can find satsifaction in continuing your TKD practice.

Best of luck, Howard


----------



## matt.m (Aug 22, 2006)

Howard,

Thank you, to all else who have posted as well thank you.  All have shown a lot of concern and support.  

I am competitive by nature,  gunning for blue belt by next March in Tae Kwon Do.  Two tournaments coming up in October, my goal is to win my division (Green belt) at both in poomse.

Again, to everyone; thank you very much for the kind words.

Matt


----------



## kenkaru (Aug 23, 2006)

Matt,

I was searching the web for some nonrelated martial arts info when I came across this thread.  I felt compelled to respond so I got a membership.

It sounds like you are reluctantly giving up the art because of your physical limitations.  You cite a competitive spirit and a desire to represent your art well as reasons to stop training. 

If these are your main reasons, I encourage you to reconsider.   
You've probably heard it a million times but haven't truly taken it to heart; your greatest competition is with yourself.  If you take this to heart, you will begin to realize your potential regardless of physical ailments.

Regarding your desire to represent your art well:  you need only worry about representing yourself well through doing your best, you aren't measured by your acrobatic ability.  No one is going to say Hapkido is bad because you aren't able to do a triple backflip.

On the other hand, if you feel as though you are so limited that you can't participate enough to learn at your Hapkido school then I truly understand and I wish you the best in your Tae Kwon Do. 

-Ken


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 23, 2006)

Matt:

You know your body & what you can tolerate. But I would encourage you to do what you can. Whether that is Hapkido or not. I've had a disabilty my whole life that is just enough to make some things not possible & other things just "not as good as other people." The latter is the more frustrating part. I'm harder on myself than anyone else ever has been. I hope that in your case that's its not an issue of comparing yourself to youe "pre-injury days." That wouldn't be fair to you.

As I said, I would encourage you to do what you can.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that as well,Matt. 

As others have said..you have to do what's best for your health at this time in your life. Hapkido will still be around if and when you decide to pick up the Dobak once more.  

If you ever need to talk or vent you know we'll be here for ya.:asian:


----------



## H Whalen (Aug 24, 2006)

Brother ,

Can I call you brother ? I have walked this walk for longer than most and have and still continue to reevaluate ,why I do it on a constant basis .it is the choice's we make that make us  who we are Martial Artist's Or Hapkidoin
Several years ago I went for a physical and was diagnosed with a defective heart valve (mitrael valve ) that was leaking 70% of the flow which is not good.

I was in denial ,I still manage to train and teach I also helped conduct the Friendship seminar in Florida Where I was on the mat 8 hrs a day ,When I was not teaching I was training and receiving pain .

I closed the Dojang and trained three hours a day between cardio ,weights ,and keeping in shape the best I could ,I very Seldom drink ,never smoked and was in what appeared to be great shape  plus a woman friend 17 years my Junior helped ha ha 

While skiing in New Hampshire, I took 6 rest's on the way mountain where I usually do 17 runs a day  not bad for  forty something . 

The following month they performed  "Robotic" surgery on the valve it was supposed to a five hour procedure which took 13 hours and I almost died ,A stroke during the operation did not help ,When I awoke I was paralyzed  the right arm was  done,They are not sure if it was from the position of my arm ,which strained the Brachial plexus nerve , Either way I could not use the arm 

What went through my Head at this time is that I am right handed ,I am an electrician by trade Whom could no longer work ,A Hapkido man that can not grab you or even tie his old faded Black Belt,I could not shave and had to learn to use the left hand """ ********""""""  I went to therapy three times a week and used on my own Puddy ball 1000 a day  until I had use of the arm  4 months and when I drove I used a Hand gripper to squeeze several hundred times each arm a Day

After I had the word from the DR. I went back to training  I had not done Hapkido for over a year ,I started the nautilus ,cardio and some intense stretching for three months seven days a week before I would put on my Dobok.

I still cannot feel my finger tips I am 49 and still have 34 inch waist and can do push ups with 'NO PROBLEM" Also I had a physical this week with the Dr. Who saved my life and he was shocked or surprised at how well I am and said what ever you are doing do not stop. When he asked about my hand I told him to grab my wrist He laughed and said he fell for that before ..ha ha

So I have been there and every day is decision and every day ,I walk the walk and choose the path that chose me And we that choose the path sometimes use different guides or different paths but it is going the same direction


----------



## kroh (Aug 24, 2006)

I noticed that the thread said that you are hanging it up and not throwing it out.  When and if you are ever ready for it...it will be there for you to throw back on (even if later on you need to get it tailored [wink]).

I've had the Active Duty Blues... If an injury doesn't kill you...then there is always the chance for recovery.  Obstacles in life are nothing more than cleverly disguised oportunities for greatness.  Good luck, Sir!

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## matt.m (Aug 24, 2006)

H Whalen said:
			
		

> Brother ,
> 
> Can I call you brother ? I have walked this walk for longer than most and have and still continue to reevaluate ,why I do it on a constant basis .it is the choice's we make that make us who we are Martial Artist's Or Hapkidoin
> Several years ago I went for a physical and was diagnosed with a defective heart valve (mitrael valve ) that was leaking 70% of the flow which is not good.
> ...


 
You can call me brother anytime.  That was a good story, thank you for sharing.  Also, Walt hit it on the head: "I am hanging it up, not giving it away or throwing it away."  

I will continue to work some of the technique that doesn't involve fits for throwing etc.  There are several, plus the first five cane are good to work all things considering.

Believe it or not guys, when I started back with Tae Kwon Do and slowly back to hapkido I had been with back brace and cane for two years previously.  

However, I believe that if you cannot do the cirriculum you should not want to test for rank etc, that is why I am devoting wholly to Tae Kwon Do while I do much physical therapy at home and through the V.A.


----------



## kroh (Aug 24, 2006)

Best of Luck to you Sir in your rehabilitation.  I have a good friend who is a senior in the Hapkido Community in my part of the world...It is a dynamic art and I hope you get back to it one day.  Untill then...throw some punches and kicks and get that health back up!

All the best to you during your healing and good luck with the TKD.  

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## American HKD (Aug 25, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> Beyond the leg brace issue, (1) on each leg I also have a bad and fragile back. I found out just how fragile it is recently. This has brought me to the conclusion and hard decision that I will stick with Tae Kwon Do exclusively.
> 
> ...


 
Greetings

Sorry to hear that, but there are many things in HKD that you will still be able to do!

Good Luck.


----------



## crushing (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that too, my friend.  Your response to a thread I started about cross training was one of the reasons I decided to check out Hapkido (or, at least Combat Hapkido  )

Thank you and the best to you in your studies.


----------



## Miles (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Matt,

Hope your hiatus from Hapkido is fruitful-it is great you are still going to be able to practice some techniques and Taekwondo.  Each person's journey is personal and unique to themselves-no two people find the same thing at the same time.  Have you considered Kali or Filipino martial arts?  They are wonderful for us kickers whose backs and hips are not what they were 30 years ago.

Also, thanks for your service to this country!

BTW, it is great to see HWhalen posting again-I missed your posts from the TKDNet.

Miles


----------



## matt.m (Aug 28, 2006)

Miles said:
			
		

> Hi Matt,
> 
> Hope your hiatus from Hapkido is fruitful-it is great you are still going to be able to practice some techniques and Taekwondo. Each person's journey is personal and unique to themselves-no two people find the same thing at the same time. Have you considered Kali or Filipino martial arts? They are wonderful for us kickers whose backs and hips are not what they were 30 years ago.
> 
> ...


 
Miles, believe it or not I have been working escrima flow drills for the last few weekends.  I always wanted to learn kali stick fighting.  Now I am getting my chance.


----------



## H Whalen (Aug 29, 2006)

I have had a lot of changes in my life in the past two years ,Some positive and some i would rather for forget .  I returned back to teaching Hapkido for a while until they sold the Dojang . Also I met a woman whom has no Idea what Hapkido is or who Hal Whalen is other than the Guy that "rocks " her world 

On a personal note my Health is great ,I feel fantastic my strength has returned ,Minus the attitude  .It made me realize what is important ,or trivial and WHO were your REAL friends and those going through the motions .

I am leaving the Boston area heading across the U.S to Everett Wash. It is a work thing since I refuse to earn a living teaching Hapkido ,I am not sure of the exact dates  I will be headed out there ,i will be looking for a new dojang to train at.

Also I may work it out and conduct Seminars along the way ,If there is an interest or I could come to your Dojang and teach the  Evening class's ? just an idea and a way to meet some of the people I have talked with over the years . My Hapkido family


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 29, 2006)

Matt, glad you decided to pick up the sticks.  Many students with leg ailments start up in the FMA's.  We currently have a TKD student with bad knees.  He stopped his TKD training but wanted to continue training in a martial arts training.

I have bad knees (and had juvenile arthritis growing up).  One of my favorite things in life was skiing.  Started when I was 2 and have been on the snow ever since.  I messed up my knees pretty bad hetting the moguls (twisted my foot 180 degrees with my ski still on).  Could not ski for a while and thought about stopping when my doc said to do so.  I did listen, but then missed it too much.  Because I sakteboarded and surfed, I decided to give snowboarding a try.  Love at first ride!    Since my both legs are strapped to the board i had no worries of twisting my knee again.  

I did have to learn not to get too crazy with my riding, but after a while I realized I could still enjoy a great ride in the morning "freshies" (powder).  Sometimes we have to scale things back a bit, but that does not mean we are being lazy or not giving it our all.  The fact we stay in the game is what counts.

And remember...  Chicks dig Sticks!


----------



## kroh (Aug 29, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Miles, believe it or not I have been working escrima flow drills for the last few weekends. I always wanted to learn kali stick fighting. Now I am getting my chance.


 
Welcome to the neighborhood... WE hope you enjoy your stay...

Regards,
A Fellow FMA Hooligan
Walt


----------

